

FaceBook Stocks Now Stable ~$31.00 - 1monthlater
http://www.google.com/finance?client=ob&q=NASDAQ:FB&lol=haters

======
jeffemera
It crossed $30 at the close of trading Friday.

Perhaps you mean "up".

